# future cruze purchase ?



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So I am in the market for a new car always running around in a beater(im a mechanic by trade) ex Chrysler tech now that I have a kid and all I figure I deserve a new car.


my choices are 

1.doge dart gt 1.4 tubo 
2. Elentra gt
3. kia forte 5 
4. Subaru inpreza
5. chevy cruze

I drove all of them expect the forte 5(no out yet)

what you all like and dislike on this car. I am impessed on how it drove and how quiet it was the only thing the car dosent have that I kinda wanted was the push button start and projector hid headlights (lots of night time driving)


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Those are all gas powered except the Cruze which comes Gas or diesel. I love my Diesel Cruze but I have a long commute to and from work. Its basically a highway car. Does okay in the city but a gas burner will win hands down in the city.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I drive 100 miles per day 90% highway and I am looking at the diesel cruze


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you will be quite satisfied with the diesel. I average 52 mpgs on mine. I can get 700 miles easily out of a tank of fuel. 800 if I baby it. Some on this site have even got 900 miles out of a tank. Don't let the cost at the pump scare you. I fill it for less than $60 and drive all week. A gas version with the same size tank avg around 35mpgs. So you will get around 400 miles vs 700 miles on the diesel. Gas prices go up and down diesel stays flat for quite q while.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i cross shopped dart/focus/cruze eco (gas)....the other makes are 3hrs + from where i live, so weren't considered

i couldnt get the dart the way i wanted, limited and orange...i couldve bought orange rallye and aftermarket the leather and hid

focus was too much $$$

most of the great mpgs i saw on the dart boards was with higher grade gasoline and the darts 45 series tires werent good for my roads and also made for too rough of ride, its not a sports car, so why feel like it...

was close to goin eco gas, was pissed at not getting a sunroof, tried the diesel, it did everything i was looking for.

i tested the cruze diesel at night as well as day, as i drive alot at night in the country( i have 10" bumper lights on my jeeps and over watt headlights, and had overwatt headlights in my miata)...stock the headlights are pretty good, add phillips xtreme power bulbs, and theyre fantastic....dont even know if ill bother goin hid

i wish it had proximity key and memory seats...lol, but its a basic car, just feels nicer than it should.

i wanted mirror signals too

i drive 450 mile trip 3x a month over the rocky mountains, the car eats up the miles, sips fuel and is way comfortable


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea I did the cost per mile on all the cars and the cruze is far better even with the extra cost of diesel 


im loking to see if there is a decet projector kit


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> I drive 100 miles per day 90% highway and I am looking at the diesel cruze


Well you are in the right place, besides DEF, auto only trans, and higher than 87 prices, you get a extremely sound proofed car with more umph and mpg than regular gas models. You just don't get a few LTZ things that I would like for that price like RS bumpers and similar wheels for example. 



mr overkill said:


> yea I did the cost per mile on all the cars and the cruze is far better even with the extra cost of diesel
> 
> 
> im loking to see if there is a decet projector kit


There are a few out there, you can ask around to see what kits are pig and play and of good quality. As for tail lights, most kids require rewiring them to work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mikes767 (Nov 23, 2013)

Love my cruze , if you plan on having passengers in the back regularly not much leg room you will have to move your seat fwd. Also as mentioned no spare tire if you are a person that really wants one.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Stay away from the Elantra, my wife and I had our 2012 for 9 months before we traded it for a Cruze. Now we have my 2013 LT RS and her 2014 LT. Needless to say we love them


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I would just knock off the first 3 options from your list. But since you do a lot highway driving, the Cruze wins.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

All 5 of these are a fairly good choice but for me being the fact I do a lot of freeway driving with moderate traffic the Diesel Cruze wins hands down for MPG. Almost all of the manufactures are now offering free oil changes for at least for the first 2 years, I would really like to see them stretch this out to 120,000 miles with all required maintnenace and not charge a arm and leg for the timing belt changes that will be needed on any of these cars (I know wishful thinking :mellow but it seems that the timing belts and brakes could last longer then they do today.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gator said:


> A gas version with the same size tank avg around 35mpgs. So you will get around 400 miles vs 700 miles on the diesel.


Comparing actual costs it seems the cruze diesel cost more to drive than the gas version(comparing the diesel to an automatic 1.4T). That is only based on fuel cost and does not take into consideration the DEF tank filling cost or any other extra maintenance costs. 
Compare Side-by-Side

Sure I like the diesel but lets be realistic with its extra cost upfront and higher average fuel cost doesn't save any money. The $5,000 premium over my 1LT can buy a ton of fuel, even at 35mpg average thats over 50,000 miles worth of fuel. 

With my 1LT 15.6gallon tank, the low fuel warning goes off at 13.1gallons burned. 13.1gallons x 35mpg is over 450miles to a tank. With the cruise set at 65-70mph I have no problem meeting the EPA highway 38mpg, 38 x 13.1 is just under 500 miles to a tank. Most of the time at those speeds my average speed is 57mph(from making a few stops), at that average speed 500 miles is 8.8 hours of driving. Not sure I actually need more range, I definately need to stop more frequently than that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You aren't getting your money back in ownership, but you get higher resale over gas if you are t going to ditch it soon after you get it. In short, you get a diesel because you want a diesel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> You aren't getting your money back in ownership, but you get higher resale over gas if you are t going to ditch it soon after you get it. In short, you get a diesel because you want a diesel.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Bingo, V6 performance and more if you tune with better then V4 economy if you are on the freeway quite a bit!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I can say after 32K miles owning my CTD I am thoroughly happy with the car and very glad I purchased it. I would recommend one to anybody. It's a lot of car for the money .


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

When i bought my Cruze, i was looking at the Impreza, the Dart, and the Cruze. After driving all of these, even before research tese were my comparisons:
Impreza; Looked very cheap, not very modernized ESPECIALLY the interior, very outdated. Decent MPG's, not much power.
Dart: Great power, great MPG, great looks. A bit small on the inside. couldn't get the package/options/color i wanted without special ordering it.
Cruze: Very sleek looking, good power, great MPG (im 95/5 highway/city driving), very nice interior, HUGE trunk space comparatively, great options.

I went with the Cruze for the overrall look of it, the updated and sleek interior, and the MPG's. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Stay away from the Elantra, my wife and I had our 2012 for 9 months before we traded it for a Cruze. Now we have my 2013 LT RS and her 2014 LT. Needless to say we love them


Just curious what you didn't like about the Elantra.
I ended up with a Mazda 3 and it's a great looking car but the freeway ride on grooved pavement is awful. The Cruze glided over it like there was no problem.
However, I couldn't get past the uneven power delivery, visibility and seats.
I wish I had bought the Impreza, even though it has it's own issues-poor sound insulation (so does the Mazda) and the CVT. I actually like the interior-simple layout, not much smelly soft plastic. It's ride is nice and balanced.
I couldn't hold out 2 years in my '06 Cobalt to wait for the next version of the Cruze so when it comes out I'm going to trade in the Mazda for it, as long as it's not bigger than the current Cruze and touchscreen crap isn't forced on me.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

cdbo I agree on the dart and the impreza I currently have a Subaru with 250k on it and it still runs like a top but I think its time


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi mr overkill. I am happy to see that you are considering a Cruze TD! Please feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions at all or need assistance locating a Cruze TD. Erica and I am here to assist you with any questions that you have. 

I am glad that you and your wife are enjoying your Cruze's BlkGrnetRS! :yahoo:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Comparing actual costs it seems the cruze diesel cost more to drive than the gas version(comparing the diesel to an automatic 1.4T). That is only based on fuel cost and does not take into consideration the DEF tank filling cost or any other extra maintenance costs.
> Compare Side-by-Side
> 
> Sure I like the diesel but lets be realistic with its extra cost upfront and higher average fuel cost doesn't save any money. The $5,000 premium over my 1LT can buy a ton of fuel, even at 35mpg average thats over 50,000 miles worth of fuel.
> ...


The side by side comparison under estimates the diesel. 47mpgs is very low. The car gets easily in the 50s all day long on the interstate. My cruze was at the dealer for some warranty work and they gave me a loaner cruze gas version. Drove it exactly the same route and same speed. First week hands down the gas version on cost wins but the second week the diesel takes the lead and stays in the lead. The first week I had to fill the gas one 3 times the diesel would be twice. So the gas cost came out cheaper but the second week the diesel filled once gas three times again. The diesel being able to travel farther off sets the fill periods. DEF will go to 10000 miles before needing filled. Can get it at a truckstop at the pump for 2.70 a gallon. So to fill it cost 9 buck every 3 months.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

i drive 90 miles a day 6 days a week and 90% highway and the rest 10% is backroads with 4 red lights close to each other.
2011 ltz turbo auto 18" wheels and i need $50 a week..
most driving is at 70mph on cruise control.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

SportBilly said:


> i drive 90 miles a day 6 days a week and 90% highway and the rest 10% is backroads with 4 red lights close to each other.
> 2011 ltz turbo auto 18" wheels and i need $50 a week..
> most driving is at 70mph on cruise control.


Well I drive 800 miles a week in my TD cruze for 60.00 and 2800 miles a week in my big Rig. You don't want to see what that cost.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

You guys that drive the gas versions I'm glad for you and I hope they work great for you but you come down to a diesel forum and gloat your not going to win here.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

wish the diesel came in a lower end model like a 1lt as I dont want or need leather and all the extras and would be nice to have a diesel for low 20's in Canada


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> You guys that drive the gas versions I'm glad for you and I hope they work great for you but you come down to a diesel forum and gloat your not going to win here.


Wouldn't necessarily say to gloat or deter folks from buying one(at least not from me). It's more to say buying a Diesel isn't the best if cheaper cost of ownership is priority on top of the sticker price as a fully loaded car. Not sure if it's on purpose or accident but all the diesels at the dealership I seen are mixed in with a sea of LS models or 1LT RS in the same color making the sticker appear larger than it already is. Visually to a person who has no clue of what all the diesel has over the other models, they visually see a LS and a Diesel as the same with wheels, leather seats and chrome window trim if both the LS and Diesel are black hiding the body colored mirrors. When it comes to MPG, we can get close but it takes some real creativity and good habits to get those diesel numbers. Range is pretty much a landslide since most of us won't touch it. 

In short, you buy a diesel Cruze because you want a diesel Cruze. Shifting by ear in an ECO 6M in stock form is not easy under 3k so I know the Diesel would be even harder to do. ​


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> In short, you buy a diesel Cruze because you want a diesel Cruze. Shifting by ear in an ECO 6M in stock form is not easy under 3k so I know the Diesel would be even harder to do. ​


Don't knock it until you tried it. I shift both by ear and by my Tach and it is possible to do it under 3K if you so desire. This is the first Auto trans car that I purchased in 30 years and I like the ability to up and down shift at my own discretion in manual mode.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Well the dart is out. As much as I am a dodge guy and able to buy a lifetime bumper to bumper from them there are just to many issues with them shoot my 250k subi seems more dependable lol

the elentra fits the bill the best but no balls

so here is the updated list in order

1. Cruze diesel
2.elentra gt
3. Kia forte 5 (out in a few weeks)
4 subi impreza sport


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

When I bought my car I had it down to the cruze ECO MT and the cruze diesel. I ran a bunch of numbers and tried to estimate as best as I could, the monthly cost difference between the ECO and the diesel. My best guess was that it was going to cost me about 60 dollars more a month to have a diesel over an ECO MT, for two years. It will not save you 60 dollars a month in fuel cost over the ECO I promise you that. It might save you a small amount of money in fuel cost, depending on a number of factors with the biggest being whether you run premium or regular gas in the ECO. My buddy has an ECO MT, we drive about the same amount, around 2000 miles amonth, and we figured that he spends about 20 dollars a month more than me at the gas station. He runs premium. My car uses about 4-5 dollars a month of DEF. So for me, I still spend more money to have my diesel and not his car. With the diesel model I basically added heated leather seats, remote start, an automatic transmission and more power for a net price increase of about 45 dollars. If you want that stuff and like diesels, it's too good to pass up. If you don't have a need for any of those things, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> so here is the updated list in order
> 
> 1. Cruze diesel
> 2.elentra gt
> ...


Well then #1 it is!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

If I would have know about the black friday sale from gm then I might have pulled the trigger 3k off was good. Told the dealer after the sale ended. There is always xmas till then more narrowing down


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I know the Cruze diesel has many more options then the Cruze Eco but as someone who owns an Eco 6mt and now had it for 65,000 miles I am extremely happy with my car. I could not justify the added expense of owning the Cruze diesel even though I am a fan of the diesel.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Don't knock it until you tried it. I shift both by ear and by my Tach and it is possible to do it under 3K if you so desire. This is the first Auto trans car that I purchased in 30 years and I like the ability to up and down shift at my own discretion in manual mode.


I was refering to if the Diesel were manual as super sound deadened as it is being driven in a similar fashion as us ECO(on normal terms). Light throttle and shifting way before 3k and coasting 6th gear 38 MPH you really can't hear when DFCO occurs. I bypassed the resonator and have to turn the fan and radio off completely to hear a faint whistle/howl from the turbo. There are like 6 CTD on the lot hidden in a sea of LS models near the back with malibus and Volts. I'll try and take one out on a test drive next time I go in for *knocks on wood* minor or simple warrantieed service. 

The manual mode is a great feature that I enjoyed on 3 of my cars, I just wish they put steeringwheel paddles in like the Camaro(few members have done this swap). I have a similar setup on my Subaru but with buttons instead of paddles and the option to shift gears while still in D range. Gives you the feel of a manual somewhat and lets you be a traditional automatic in regular everyday tasks like stop and go traffic. I had an opportunity to drive an auto cruze(apples to oranges with diesel asin auto) and was not a fan of it's behaivor on top of what appeared to be a bunch of "Shift Denied" mesages detering me from manual mode all together. 

I picked a manual for highest MPG(Diesel didn't exist and well beyond what I would want to pay being a 14 MY in 2013 with 2012 Cruze still on the lot eager to sell) and then justified Eco trim for features that I would have tried to add to a LS if I didn't try and trade it in early taking a huge hit. I'm not trying to talk anyone out of a Diesel purchase, just stating at USDM CTD MSRP you buy because you liked/wanted it. Nothing wrong with buying what you want if you can at least justify to yourself why you did.




mr overkill said:


> Well the dart is out. As much as I am a dodge guy and able to buy a lifetime bumper to bumper from them there are just to many issues with them shoot my 250k subi seems more dependable lol
> 
> the elentra fits the bill the best but no balls
> 
> ...


Even as a Subi owner i'm going to go Diesel from that list unless awd wins out more than the luxuries of the Diesel.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Down to the elentra gt. They gave me a super temping offer 21,500 for a fully loaded gt. AND THE DIESEL CRUZE.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Week i guess your decision comes down to price since in looks, Cruze> Elantra gt.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, I don't agree Mick. Chevy styling is usually pretty bland compared to Hyundai.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup I agree. To me the gt is stylish but lacks oomph


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Funny - I had the Elantra GT near the top of my list too. It's sporty and the interior is very nice as well. I chose the Diesel because they are night and day to drive. The Hyundai suffers from what many of their cars do - a sporty look with *far* from sporty performance. The lack of performance was the main reason I got rid of my hybrid for the Cruze and I realized I would be making a similar mistake buying the GT. I'd look carefully at the warranty too. I had a Toyota sales rep tell me something about unauthorized mechanics doing work can void parts of the warranty. I hesitated mentioning this because *It may not be true* and I dropped the car from the list without looking into it because I was going to regardless. She also mentioned something about the weight in the car is all in a weird place causing safety concerns. Again, didn't look into it. She was very good at finding verifiable things wrong with some other cars I was looking at, but had nothing negative to say about the Cruze.

In any case, for me I am thrilled with my decision of the Cruze over the Elantra. If you are less concerned with performance (and resale), the GT is a very stylish car. I really like the way the car looks all around and the way it feels inside. The tin can sounding and performing engine just didn't cut it for me.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Vttd. My same boat im but here is what make 8t harder ive been waiting for the forte 5 for 4 months now awesome styling and turbocharged but release date is a mystery

Good thing is in not rushing into a decision


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just my 2 cents. In all fairness, I considered cars more in line with the CTD pricing, such as Camry, Accord, Altima. They were all nice, but all had something that I didn't like or felt like I couldn't live with long term. The Camry actually had the best feel to me out of the 3 I mentioned, but none of them really had any passion. On the other side of the coin, I have recently been test driving cars in the $50-60K range and comparing them directly to the Cruze - 535d, A6 TDI, CTS and yes they are all very nice cars, but honestly I like the way my Cruze drives even compared to the mid-lux cars.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Diesel the elentra gt is priced in the same class. Loaded its 25-26k both cars have there pros and cons the gt is .08 per mile and the cruze is .07 per mile so cost is even. Except there is a 3,500 difference so all the "savings" of the cruze is prepaid at time of buying 

I have permission to take the cruze on an extended test drive trying to do the same for the gt


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Diesel the elentra gt is priced in the same class. Loaded its 25-26k both cars have there pros and cons the gt is .08 per mile and the cruze is .07 per mile so cost is even. Except there is a 3,500 difference so all the "savings" of the cruze is prepaid at time of buying
> 
> I have permission to take the cruze on an extended test drive trying to do the same for the gt


Yes this makes sense. I didn't realize the Elantra could get so expensive. I would imagine that would take a bigger initial depreciation hit over the CTD, but there's really no solid data to support that.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Vttd. My same boat im but here is what make 8t harder ive been waiting for the forte 5 for 4 months now awesome styling and turbocharged but release date is a mystery
> 
> Good thing is in not rushing into a decision


I looked at the Veloster a few years back when it first came out too. It looks like Hyundai is doing the same thing with the GT that it did with the Veloster.. no turbo the first year and a turbo in the following year I believe came out. It might be worth taking the Veloster turbo for a drive if it is similarly equipped to the GT Turbo (or expected to be). That way you might be able to see what the GT turbo would feel like.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Diesel. The regular elentra tops out at 20 21k. This is the gt model


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Vttd I really hope its not like that car (veloster engine) the auto is only rated for 32 mpg and that's going downhill lolol if I had info on it then I can make educated decision but not knowing is killing me making it hard


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

If the contest is between the El GT and the Cz TD... Id have to go Cruze. Though expect some bias. I like the style of the Cruze and the diesel wheels really make it for me. Driven the regular Elantra and own a 1.4T Gas Cruze and I just find the Cruze is a smoother ride. Elantra comes with better stock tires though in my opinion. Though, being an import there is more "wiggle room" in the price point of a Hyundai then in a GM. I cant speak for reliability because I have only lived with one of the cars, but my Cruze has been a dream. Completely uneventful, didn't fall into any of the recalls (at least didn't have any recall related issues like many did) and only took it in to get the oil and other normal things done. I drove her hard, and I drove her a lot, and nothing. Great mileage as well, and the diesel is incredible. 800mile tank very doable. Field testing shows that on a 15.6G tank you can go 740ish miles cruising at 75MPH. roughly 20miles more than EPA. Either way, happy motoring and enjoy your new ride.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea it is kinda between the 2 cars the elentra gt (or forte5 when it cones out) or the cruze I am going to try to do a 50 mile test drive on both soon and that should help things along 

its just the 3k difference


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> yea it is kinda between the 2 cars the elentra gt (or forte5 when it cones out) or the cruze I am going to try to do a 50 mile test drive on both soon and that should help things along
> 
> its just the 3k difference


Never driven either but from reviews(other people's opinions) the turbo Hyundais aren't that fast for the hype surrounding them. I remember the turbo genesis was uber slow in complete stock form. At the end of the day it's what you feel that you like and can stand to drive. Outside of the car is what you stare at out the kitchen window, the interior is what you spend most your time interacting with in traffic. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

The Veloster Turbos 1.6T is all hype. Mileage is not great and it isn't enough of a power jump on my Cruze to be worth so much more. The same is likely to be true with the El GT. The Cruze TD also is a bigger engine and lots of torque so very driveable. If its about power, dont buy either... there are plenty other cars for someone looking for power. If it's about style I can't advise being such a personal thing, though the Cruze TD looks sharp. If it's MPG you want the TD is the way to go. Just my opinion though, take as is. Given those two cars... I would give serious consideration to the Hyundai, but would ultimately (in my case) go with the CTD.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> yea it is kinda between the 2 cars the elentra gt (or forte5 when it cones out) or the cruze I am going to try to do a 50 mile test drive on both soon and that should help things along
> 
> its just the 3k difference


Seriously do yourself a favor and get the cruze! Like I said my wife and I had a 2012 Elantra for only 9 months before we couldn't live with it anymore. I got in to go work and the **** thing wouldn't start! After a trip to the dealer and an ignition coil and spark plug it finally started. Next it dangerously lost power several times on the highway, which after being at the dealer 3 times they couldn't fix because they said there was no light on. That was the last straw we took quite a loss but we couldn't be happier with both our Cruzes! 

One more thing, we have some friends who despite our problems with our Elantra went out and bought 2, yes 2 brand new Elantras! One is a regular and the other is the gt. Both cars have been back to the dealer several times for the loss of power thing as well as other misc issues. Unfortunately they are stuck with them because they are way upside down on them.

So just get the cruze, you won't be disappointed!!

One more thing, the Elantra claims 32 mpg combined but my wife who mainly drove it highway saw no better than 28 mpg

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yea hearing the same thing on the gt with the mpg thing and that's a deal breaker like I said I need to drive to for 50 miles on the highway I use everyday and get a glimpse but I know which way im leaning towards


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

The good thing about all diesel vehicles is that they always seem to exceed EPA estimates.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Seriously do yourself a favor and get the cruze! Like I said my wife and I had a 2012 Elantra for only 9 months before we couldn't live with it anymore. I got in to go work and the **** thing wouldn't start! After a trip to the dealer and an ignition coil and spark plug it finally started. Next it dangerously lost power several times on the highway, which after being at the dealer 3 times they couldn't fix because they said there was no light on. That was the last straw we took quite a loss but we couldn't be happier with both our Cruzes!
> 
> One more thing, we have some friends who despite our problems with our Elantra went out and bought 2, yes 2 brand new Elantras! One is a regular and the other is the gt. Both cars have been back to the dealer several times for the loss of power thing as well as other misc issues. Unfortunately they are stuck with them because they are way upside down on them.
> 
> ...


With those problems you couldn't get rid of it through lemon laws? I wouldn't have settled until they bought the car back, not taken a loss. Power loss on the highway like you say is a huge safety risk. 

Anyway the Cruze diesel is a great car. I wouldn't touch a Hyundai

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> The good thing about all diesel vehicles is that they always seem to exceed EPA estimates.


I keep hearing this and maybe it's because I'm running winter tires and I'm sure our diesel is winterized to death around here, but on my 35ish mile commute to work, where the first 3 and last 3 are side roads with light to moderate traffic, I typically average upper 30s to 40 according to the car's computer. I'll be interested to see how the car does in the summer, but as of now I don't see that EPA mileage on a regular basis (close to 3k miles on the car). Cruse at 70 most of the way.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

VtTD said:


> I keep hearing this and maybe it's because I'm running winter tires and I'm sure our diesel is winterized to death around here, but on my 35ish mile commute to work, where the first 3 and last 3 are side roads with light to moderate traffic, I typically average upper 30s to 40 according to the car's computer. I'll be interested to see how the car does in the summer, but as of now I don't see that EPA mileage on a regular basis (close to 3k miles on the car).*Cruse at 70 most of the way.*


and youre shocked? they didnt get EPA numbers at 70mph

im 400 miles north of the border, im sure my fuel in winterized more, running studded tires, temps of -20s f, lotsa unplowed roads

my mpg hasnt been reduced to any significant degree

my commute to work is 335 miles each way, below is comparison of speed vs mpg....same direction, same fuel stops

10/29 60 mph avg 44 us mpg (speed limit plus a couple)
11/27 53 mph avg 53 us mpg ( kept to 55 mph max as much as possible)

my commute is over the rocky mountains, 95% two lane, most of it posted 62 mph speed limit.....if i leave it on cruise at speed limit plus 3 i get mid 40s

yeah i pass trucks at 75 mph when i know theres a long stretch of slow uphill coming, but most of the time im legal (need my license for work)


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Update. Finally drove the ctd and the elentra gt. The gt had a few options 9ver the ctd but the cruze drove better smoother mote power and quiter


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Just got my cruze last Sunday. I drove everything that was considered a commuter car. The cruze pulls like no other, awesome mpg, a rather nice leather interior, nice rebates, solid warranty. 

VW was a close 2nd with their TDI, but the boo-boo wanranty and a higher price when similarly equipped.

Cruze +1.....also its assembled in the USA!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So as I said the ctd drove better (might like a slighty stiffer suspension) pulled all the hills with no downshifting. Things me and co test passanger didnt like were the center consoL and center area layout, lack of push button start, and those things they call headlights. Shoulder room was tighter in the ctd over the gt. The gt won in trunk/cargo room by a landslide.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> So as I said the ctd drove better (might like a slighty stiffer suspension) pulled all the hills with no downshifting. Things me and co test passanger didnt like were the center consoL and center area layout, lack of push button start, and those things they call headlights. Shoulder room was tighter in the ctd over the gt. The gt won in trunk/cargo room by a landslide.


The center console is awful (the lower part). I'll give you that. I think it is hands down the worst part of the interior. The cubby hole in front of the shifter is useless for most things because the shift hits anything like a cell phone and to make things worse, the little place to put things near the top of the door panel is not really large enough for most phones (I use a drink holder if it's free). Then the E-brake makes me think it's going to hit the console every time I drop it (even though it does not). But.. the rest of the care is awesome!


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

boraz said:


> and youre shocked? they didnt get EPA numbers at 70mph
> 
> im 400 miles north of the border, im sure my fuel in winterized more, running studded tires, temps of -20s f, lotsa unplowed roads
> 
> ...


I missed this. Not shocked, surprised. "New" EPA testing, I believe, allows the car to hit 80mph or something ridiculous like that from time to time. I think it really comes down to warm up time. If I go a long distance, I'll get well into the 40s. For my 30-35 mile commute, the car spends too much time trying to reach operating temperature, I think, so a MPG hit. If I did 60 or 53 on the highways I use for most of my commute, I'd probably be driven off the road at some point).

Don't you guys have a lot of 110km/h highways out there? I seem to remember that.. at least around Alberta.


----------



## papajoe (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm curious of how you drive the ctd? long commutes, trips, ect. having 32k miles is on the higher side of what i've seen posted. do you have a longer term report on mechanics, milage, service? thanks
ppj


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

papajoe said:


> I'm curious of how you drive the ctd? long commutes, trips, ect. having 32k miles is on the higher side of what i've seen posted. do you have a longer term report on mechanics, milage, service? thanks
> ppj



I am up to 38K now, drive a lot of highway for work but also sit in a lot of city traffic during the week. I plan on doing a detalied report for the board when I hit 50K miles. In simplest terms, I have had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> yea I did the cost per mile on all the cars and the cruze is far better even with the extra cost of diesel
> 
> 
> im loking to see if there is a decet projector kit


I just replace the stock bulbs with Sylvania Xtravision bulbs. The SilverStars are also a bit brighter but are more expensive (and cosmetic). We have HID headlights on our minivan and I don't find them to be any advantage.


----------

